# Anyone heard of this Rescue?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Recycled Doggies in Ohio

www.recycleddoggies.org - Shannon DeBra

Pls let me know if you;ve had any experience/dealings with this rescue group or anything you've heard about them. Thanks

Pamela Berger


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Pam, I would email this rescue and ask them:

Shepherd Haven- German Shepherd Rescue Central Ohio


----------



## Honor (Feb 7, 2011)

*Rescue Reputation*

Anyone have any information on the reputation of All Shepherd Rescue?

Thanks!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I've met them several times at their adoption days at Petsmart and a few other doggie events last summer. Seemed to be on the up and up from what I could gather when I had seen them. They s/n prior to adoption which is nice.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

All Shepherd Rescue is a great rescue.


----------



## Honor (Feb 7, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> All Shepherd Rescue is a great rescue.


 
Are you involved as an organizer or a volunteer or in any other capacity?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

No.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ASR is an excellent rescue with wonderful people. I believe they have a restricted area they adopt to so you will have to ask if you contact them.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Regarding Recycled Doggies:

Fire kills rescue dogs in Norwood fire - National Dogs | Examiner.com


Shannon lost her personal 3 dogs and cat, 8 fosters and 1 foster is currently missing. I know she must be devastated by this tragedy. 2 fosters are alive and well - the 3rd is running at large and I hope she is found soon. Paper said it was that dog's second house fire to escape. 

I am so sad for her.


----------

